# The edge cycles I use for BLD



## lucarubik (Mar 19, 2012)

there might be some mistakes as I wrote this myself

UB UR FR R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U 
UB UR RF U' L E' L' U' L E L' U2
UB UR DR R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U R'
UB UR RD U R' E' R U' R' E R
UB UR BR R' U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R2
UB UR RB U' L' E L U' L' E' L U2
UB UR UF U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U'
UB UR FU r U R' U' M U R U' R'
UB UR DF M2 R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R
UB UR FD U' M' U' M U' M' U' M
UB UR DB M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U 
UB UR BD r' U R U' M' U R' U' R
UB UR UL R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2
UB UR LU U' l' U' L U M U' L' U L U
UB UR FL L U L U L' U' L' U' L' U
UB UR LF U R' E R U' R' E' R
UB UR DL U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L
UB UR LD M' D' M U' M' D M U
UB UR BL L' U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L2
UB UR LB U R E' R' U' R E R'
UB RU FR F' R' U' R U M U' R' U r F
UB RU RF R' F M2 F' R F M2 F'
UB RU DR R E' R U R' E R U' R2
UB RU RD R2 D M' D' R2 D M D'
UB RU BR U r' U' M2 U R U' M2 U M' U'
UB RU RB R' F M2 F' R' F M2 F' R2
UB RU UF U' M' U M U2 M' U M U
UB RU FU R' U' R U M U' R' U r
UB RU DF r U' R' U M2 U' R U R' M'
UB RU FD D R2 D M' D' R2 D M D2
UB RU DB R' F' U2 M U2 M' F R
UB RU BD M2 R' U' R U M' U' R' U r
UB RU LU M' U M U2 M' U M
UB RU FL L' U r U R' U' M U R U' R' U' L
UB RU LF l' U M U2 M' U l
UB RU DL L2 U r U R' U' M U R U' R' U' L2
UB RU LD D2 R2 D M' D' R2 D M D
UB RU BL L U r U R' U' M U R U' R' U' L'
UB RU LB L M' U M U2 M' U l L2
UB FR DR U' R' U' R' U R U R U R'
UB FR RD D M U R U' M' U R' U' D'
UB FR BR U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U R2
UB FR RB R U R' E' R U' R' E
UB FR UF U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R
UB FR FU M' U R U' M U R' U'
UB FR DF M2 U R U' M2 U R' U'
UB FR FD U2 M' U' R U M U' R' U'
UB FR DB U2 M2 U' R U M2 U' R' U'
UB FR BD M U R U' M' U R' U'
UB FR FL L' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R L
UB FR LF R U R' E' R U' R' E
UB FR DL R U L U L' U' L' U' L' U L R'
UB FR LD D' M U R U' M' U R' U' D
UB FR BL L U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R L'
UB FR LB R U R E' R' U' R E R2
UB RF DR D' M' U' R U M2 U' R' U M' D
UB RF RD R' D M' D' R D M D'
UB RF BR E R' U R E' R' U' R
UB RF RB x U M2 U' R2 U M2 U' R2 x'
UB RF UF U L E' L' U2 L E L' U
UB RF FU U' R U M U' R' U M'
UB RF DF M' U' R U M2 U' R' U M'
UB RF FD D R' D M' D' R D M D2
UB RF DB F' U2 M U2 M' F
UB RF BD M2 U' R U M' U' R' U M'
UB RF LF F M F2 M' F
UB RF DL L' E' L' U' L E L' U L2
UB RF LD D2 R' D M' D' R D M D
UB RF BL L2 E' L' U' L E L' U' L'
UB RF LB x L2 U M U2 M' U L2 x'
UB DR BR R U' R' U' R' U R U R U R2
UB DR RB D' M U' R' U M2 U' R U M D
UB DR UF D M U2 M' U2 D'
UB DR FU M' U R2 U' M U R2 U'
UB DR DF M2 U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'
UB DR FD U2 M' U' R2 U M U' R2 U'
UB DR DB D M U2 M' D' M U2 M'
UB DR BD M U R2 U' M' U R2 U'
UB DR DL D' M U2 M U2 M2 D'
UB DR LD R2 M' D' M U' M' D M U R2
UB DR BL L R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U L'
UB DR LB R2 U R E R' U' R E' R
UB RD BR D U R' U' M U R U' M' D'
UB RD RB D M' D' R D M D' R'
UB RD UF U2 M' D M U2 M' D' M
UB RD FU U' R2 U M U' R2 U M'
UB RD DF M' U' R2 U M2 U' R2 U M'
UB RD FD F R L' U' L E' L' U L E R' F'
UB RD DB M D M U2 M' U2 D' M'
UB RD BD M2 U' R2 U M' U' R2 U M'
UB RD LD M D' M2 U2 M U2 M D M'
UB RD BL D U' L U M U' L' U M' D'
UB RD LB D M' D L' D' M D L D2
UB BR UF R U R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2
UB BR FU M' U R' U' M U R U'
UB BR DF M2 U R' U' M2 U R U'
UB BR FD U2 M' U' R' U M U' R U'
UB BR DB U2 M2 U' R' U M2 U' R U'
UB BR BD M U R' U' M' U R U'
UB BR BL x' M U' M' U2 M U' M' x
UB BR LB R' U R E' R' U' R E
UB RB UF U L' E L U2 L' E' L U
UB RB FU U' R' U M U' R U M'
UB RB DF M' U' R' U M2 U' R U M'
UB RB FD D R D M' D' R' D M D2
UB RB DB R2 F' U2 M U2 M' F R2
UB RB BD M2 U' R' U M' U' R U M'
UB RB LB x' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 x
UB UF DF M' U2 M U2
UB UF FD U M U M U2 M' U M' U'
UB UF DB U2 M U2 M'
UB UF BD U' M' U M' U2 M U M U'
UB FU DF F R U R' E R U' R' E' F'
UB FU FD M' U' M' U M' U2 M U M U M
UB FU DB M U M U M U2 M' U M' U' M'
UB FU BD F M U R U' M' U R' U' F'
UB DF DB M U2 M U2 M2
UB DF BD U M r' U R U' M' U R' U' r U'
UB FD DB U r U' R' U M' U' R U R' M2 U'
UB FD BD F' M U R U' M' U R' U' F
U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M2
r' U' R U r U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R'
M' U M' U M' U M' U M U M U M U M U 
L F L' F' r2 U2 R' F' R U2 r2
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow!

Relly interesting list! :tu


----------



## Egide (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jorgeskm (Mar 19, 2012)

Incredible! It is the best commutators in each case. Also, you don't make turns (y, z). I think that with this commutators you need a lot of practise until dominate it. Good job, Lucas.


----------



## evogler (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm trying to classify these, for my own understanding. I'm finding:

-standard 8-move commutators
-commutators with sexy move as one of the parts
-cyclic shifts of the R+U U perm
-U+M stuff that traces back to MU2M'U2 (and U M U2 M' U, etc...)
...plus setup moves (and cancellations) in some cases. 

Any categories like the above ones that I'm missing?

Thanks for sharing! It's cool to see what tools a fast bld cuber uses, and which one they choose in each case.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 19, 2012)

Interesting buffer.


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know... I use pure A9 B9 (I dont really know what this is) RU cycles (I think all of them are setups to Uperms but I learnt some of them by heart) MU cycles (setups to M' U2 M U2 as u say) and other setups to pure with or without cancelations... I do everything I know to do to avoid cube rotations cause is really cool to do 3 or 4 cycles like bang bang bang even if they are long, I hate D and L turns though
UB is a good buffer to me with UBL as a Y perm and a UB - UL - whateverpiece edge cycle would solve both pieces, I think is as good as UF and better than any other
thank you guys for apreciate it or however you spell apreciate


----------



## mariano.aquino (Mar 23, 2012)

Weee, finally some that uses UB as buffer as well! I thought i was the only one =)
to me, is the best buffer to use when transitioning from M2, and you can also abuse tuRBo like comms, plus the pochmann's Y parity fix =)
I'll see if I can replace some of my bad algs
Thanks for the info!


----------



## lucarubik (Mar 30, 2012)

I have edited with some changes: if I have an interchange with DF or BD and an insertion of a L or R sticker I'm doing a setup move, for example M' U' R U M2 U' R' U M' instead of making a cube rotation
also now RB/RF and DR its made like D' as setup and the example above
finaly same idea with this cycle: U Rw' U' M2 U R U' M2 U M' U'


----------

